# Husqvarna 10530 skid shoes



## 2quik (Feb 8, 2016)

Anyone recommend any specific skid shoes?

thanks in advance


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Armour Skids


----------



## 2quik (Feb 8, 2016)

Would anyone happen to know the correct size of Armor skids for the Husky 10530SBE, thanks in advance


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Best thing to do is measure the bolt hole spacing on your machine. Tried to find it but it's not listed with the part.
Then just send them a PM or Email asking for application, availability and price.

snowblowerskids.com - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums or http://snowblowerskids.com/

You OEM style: Skid Plate, Rh [532436125] for Lawn Equipment | eReplacement Parts


----------



## 2quik (Feb 8, 2016)

I measured 1.5" distance between the centers. 
Which model is the correct fit? Anyone one tried these on a husky 10530 SBE?
Need any adapters ? Or smaller screws?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I also have a 10530SBE and the spacing of the mounting holes (mine are square) is 1.5" center to center. The Armorskids model # is ASC1545-A.


----------



## 2quik (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you, I was able to order the proper SKIDS.


----------

